# Tommy



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

You are a distance caster and fisherman. With the 656 and 666. I read alot on taking blocks and magnets out in all kinds of configurations. For fishing purposes for an experienced caster how would you reccomend changing the number of blocks and magnets to obtain best control and distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I can tell you how I fish the 656 and 666 Akios reels.

First, I leave the factory bearings alone. Until they need servicing, I let them be.

I perform a few test casts, usually the reel is very tame in "out of box" configuration. If it is indeed tame (slow), I remove both brake blocks. This normally gets me into a configuration that allows casting into a headwind with full mags and also allows for loooong tailwind casts with less mags.

Each reel has a slightly different personality, but this should get you in the ball park.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy said:


> I can tell you how I fish the 656 and 666 Akios reels.
> 
> First, I leave the factory bearings alone. Until they need servicing, I let them be.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tommy


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Im no pro caster per sae.... I have both the 666 and 656 shuttle.
Bearing are quite fast out of the box, like Tommy stated... I have put the abec 5 ceramics in mine, they don't spin faster, but they seem to be more constant.
Stock there are 4 magnets, i poke one out and make sure the 3 left are " + - + "
I take the break blocks out completely.
On the 666w i left the clicker plastic part in, but in the 656, it is removed, just the speed bearing.

I did a write-up a while ago, I have "tuned" a few buddy's reels this way to.

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/853012/akios-shuttle-666-scm-w


----------

